# Drywall tape



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You should not have used lightweight mud to bed the tape. Lightweight mud is usually only used as the last coat. Also, I'm not a big fan of the self adhesive tape because it does not allow the mud to fully fill the joint behind the tape. You may get away with skimming over the cracks and repriming/painting, but if the cracks are getting worse you may need to do a more involved repair.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

The correct mud to have used would have been a setting type (Powder that you mix with water) on the first coat. I don't know if just mudding over the cracks will hold up long term. But if your going to go that route, I would go with a 45 minute setting compuond. Let us know how it all pans out. Good Luck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Sir MixAlot said:


> ...I would go with a 45 minute setting compuond.


SirMA,
You provoke a question I've had for some time. Other than setting time, is there a noticeable difference in the different muds? I've come to really appreciate the the setting mud in my DW tangles...but when I go to the BORG and there's several options, I can't help but wonder. Could you shed some light, please?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never used any self-stick paper tape so I can't really say whether is worth a flip or not, but I have to agree with Mix. If I were to try something like that, I would use a setting type compound on the first coat as with mesh tape. I'm pretty much old school so jobs of any size are paper tape and regular redi-mix compound. Repairs get mesh, setting compound (anywhere from 20 to 90 min.), and skim with regular. Agree also that skimming with setting compound may not be a long term fix. Did you follow the mfgr.'s specs for install and coating?? I couldn't find much when I looked them up on line....


----------

